# Did that really just happen?



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

First, definitely have a doc check up.

Second, daytime wet dreams do happen and your situations sounds like one where they are totally possible. It is something where thinking sexual thoughts can cause arousal and ejaculation.

Although it can be just a daytime wet dream I would have a doc check up to make sure there is nothing else going on. It is always better to be safe and have a doc consult.


----------

